# Entertainment Center Modification



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

I have learned so much since I joined LJ's. I tried to incorporate what I learned from the likes of Patron and Todd Clippinger when I approached the modifying of our entertainment center to accommodate our new large panel flat screen TV. Thanks for your inspiration guys.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Great Idea, Rich!

We are facing the same dilemma!

Lew


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

looks good to me ,

like something i might make ,
with todds help (LOL) !

thanks for the kind compliment .

well done .


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

Learned from the best! And you didn't even need a bigger hammer to make it fit.


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Things like that just gives me another reason why I threw my TVs out. Haven't watched TV in almost 10 years. I have internet.

Randy


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi PetVet. I also had to modify my E center for a 32" TV. I took it out on the deck and laid it on it's side and routed out a pocket 5/8" deep to accomodate the wider set.Not as radical as you had to do!!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

And, you still have room on top for a bigger TV.


----------



## PetVet (Nov 7, 2008)

While the tag line on this was humor, and it gave me a chance to poke fun at a couple of my favorite LJ's, it has made me reflect on what I have learned in the past two years as a member of this site. I have completed projects I never would have tried before, learned techniques that were new to me, and really enjoyed the camaraderie of my fellow jocks and jockettes. There is no other site I know of where you can post a project that you are not completely happy with and ask for constructive criticism without fear of ridicule or embarrassment. There is no better way to learn and advance your skills.
Now I have to go enlarge the opening for a new microwave….


----------



## Steve_22 (Dec 9, 2011)

I've worked as an installer for an A/V company and we have a lot of folks ask about modifying their entertainment centers. Everyone wants a larger TV or they are changing from a 4:3 to a 16:9. My employer put together an article with some before and after photographs that might help out someone looking to modify. Thought I'd share:

http://www.diamondcase.com/Knowledge/Knowledge_HTML/Retrofit_and_Modify_Old_and_Existing_Furniture_For_Flat_Panel_TVs.HTML

I've installed the gear on several of them and they look great. So there may be hope yet for that old entertainment center the spouse doesn't want to dispose of.


----------

